# Fertility testing kits are 'waste of money'



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=559165&in_page_id=1770

Basically, the professionals are saying we can't be trusted to interpret the results for ourselves - yet these are tests offered by many clinics.

Can't handle the competition?

Love Dr Geeta saying the kits are 'very expensive' at £179 - how much would you charge then, Geeta? For three blood tests and the inevitable consultation?

As always, it seems to me like propoganda from the clinics to dissuade us from taking any steps independent of them.

Oh, and if I hear of ONE MORE PERSON telling people to have a nice meal and a bottle of wine to get pregnant I shall scream! Typically, the Monster Mail doesn't acknowledge any fertility problems than the classic frigid, uptight female...



AND breeeeaaaathe...

/links


----------

